# Forum Game:Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is another Forum Game and this one is sheer fun! (Thanks for rajkumar_pb and mrintech for recommending this one)

In this game, one posts a stupid question. The second poster posts an equally stupid answer(Use of humour highly recommended) and then, posts his/her own stupid question. 

For Example:-


> 1st poster:-
> Q>Who is reading this?
> 
> 2nd:-
> ...


@people who oppose Forum Games: Sorry for annoying you guys yet again, but these ARE pretty common on forums. That's why they're called Forum Games, see?

OK, I'll start:-

Q>Why don't whales squeak?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Because I told them to do so....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 24, 2008)

^^You forgot your question!
Post the answer to the one above and then, post YOUR question too!

Anyway, I'll continue:-
Q>Why is the BSOD blue?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Because it got a contract from GOD to be BLUE

*Q> Why we all are stupid?*


----------



## chicha (Nov 24, 2008)

A> because pigs cant fly

q> why start such threads?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Because we are very Intelligent

Q> Who is chicha and why *she *is always laughing?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 24, 2008)

A: Because she got life time supply of Colgate.

Q: Why am I so awesome? No really. Why?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Psychologically speaking every person in this whole world thinks that he/she is awesome.

*Q> What is the meaning of Geex?*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Groin Extemporization Excelsior Xylem... don't ask what that means though

Q> How can you chew without teeth


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

A> Chew with your tongue.... (Remember we have to give Stupid Answers)

*Q> How many ADMINS are there in Digit Forums and why they are not Moderators?* (Remember we have to ask Stupid Questions)


----------



## krazzy (Nov 24, 2008)

Anorion said:


> A> Groin Extemporization Excelsior Xylem... don't ask what that means though
> 
> Q> How can you chew without teeth



A. Same way you shave with a razor without blade.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Q> How many ADMINS are there in Digit Forums and why they are not Moderators?* (Remember we have to ask Stupid Questions)


 
A) Lot there but no one is get married coz of marriage bluez...(I am expert in this..u know..)

Q) Why all boys want girls even though he had one already?....(Please..Please..Give some stupid answers like gals...)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

A> Because all of them are neither Jerks nor Perverts 

*Q> Why all boys want girls even though he had one already?* - Again Please


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Q) Why all boys want girls even though he *had* one already?....(Please..Please..Give some stupid answers like gals...)



A>Same reason for which u install windows though it has crashed a hell lot of times.

Q>If u know u r stupid, r u still a stupid?

[offtopic]
Our new Admin (anorion) seems to b enjoing this forum? r u too addicted? Good to c some admins continuing visiting here regularly and of course posting, even in some useless threads.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81large.png[/offtopic]


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

*OFFTOPIC*

It's really hard for me to ask Stupid Questions and give Stupid Answers. I have to use lot of Brain for this  I am leaving this Game. Mere bas ki baat nai hai


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> A>Same reason for which u install windows though it has crashed a hell lot of times.
> 
> Q>If u know u r stupid, r u still a stupid?
> 
> ...


 
A>Yes,but i love to eat Cookie whenever i feel so... (I already said.. i am expert in this kinda games)

Q>Why people always think a lot before going to watch a good movie, and not for a crappy movie?

OFFTOPIC:
Anorion is moderator right?. But how he became a Admin within this short time? Just a curiosity?



mrintech said:


> *OFFTOPIC*
> 
> It's really hard for me to ask Stupid Questions and give Stupid Answers. I have to use lot of Brain for this  I am leaving this Game. Mere bas ki baat nai hai


OFFTOPIC:
Man, are u sure thats the reason why u leave the game? This game requires no brain and you worried about ine which is useless here...
Anyway i got to go..Back very soon


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 25, 2008)

@mrintech: You require brainz to play this game? . Anyway, you asked for it dude! I asked you which one, remember?

ONTOPIC:
A>Because they fear <insert most hated actors name>'s gonna act in that movie wearing a dress like those stupid Seasame Alley(Galli-galli-sim-sim) characters, along with a huge flower pinned to his monkey cap!(Call that stupid!*www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/roflmao.gif)
--------------------
Q>11010101001 10110 10011110 10000110 10010 10011 1010101110 100001011110 10010101111 10001011010 1110111101?(I've always wanted to ask this!)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

A> 10001110001010111101001 1111 01000 111 01 0100101101 0011111111 11100000001111101000 ... 

Q> Why alexander has great added to his name?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 25, 2008)

A>because rajkumar has pb!
-----------------------------
Q>Will Mickey Mouse be starring as Agent 47 in the next Hitman game?(OK, i'm sorry for insulting 47!)


----------



## trigger (Nov 25, 2008)

no he's busy in shooting Maxpayne


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ Hey wheres ur ques dude?
I ask ques for u...
 Will Vishal Gupta take a lead role in bolly movies?...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 29, 2008)

A) Nopes, he's too busy in mars. 

ma question:
Q) Whats the best way to drink WATER?


----------



## utsav (Nov 29, 2008)

A) Get inside a water tank and open your mouth 

Q) who is man(mohan) singh?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 29, 2008)

The Guy who wears *Mera maan ka chaddi*

Who is MS Dhoni ?


----------



## utsav (Nov 29, 2008)

A) the guy who uses bat to earn his living. 

Q) what is what?


----------



## chicha (Nov 29, 2008)

a> this is not that and that is not what it is.

q> why does mrintech think i am chick?


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 29, 2008)

a> coz you are.! Duh...Was it so hard to figure that out.? 

q> Why don't velociraptors eat themsleves.?


----------



## chicha (Nov 30, 2008)

^a> because they are on diet.

q> how can we see in the dark?


by the way i am a guy


----------



## pimpom (Nov 30, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Q> Why alexander has great added to his name?


Because just "alexander*the*" would sound real silly.

To chicha's question:

A> Have a torch light implanted in your eye.

Q> What will happen when the battery runs down?


----------



## utsav (Nov 30, 2008)

A) buy a new battery, simple.

Q) who r u?


----------



## Coool (Nov 30, 2008)

A) a man...

Q) did u play games with books??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

A) when i fail in exam


----------



## Coool (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ where is the question dude??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

in ur stupid brain..

What is "Gamer" ?


----------



## trublu (Dec 1, 2008)

A) It's how u curse a gay("Gay mar")...[sorry cudn't think of a better answer]

Q) What can't i post a better answer?


----------



## windchimes (Dec 1, 2008)

A) bCOZ i WAS SICK

QN)Why WEST is opposite to EAST?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2008)

A> Because Pappu can't dance sala
B>What r u doing?


----------



## utsav (Dec 2, 2008)

A) Nothing

Q) m i in luv?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 2, 2008)

A)No, your gf is.

Q)Why do people breathe?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 2, 2008)

A: an idiot like u

Q: why did i answer to such a stupid question



dreamcatcher said:


> A)No, your gf is.
> 
> Q)Why do people breathe?



cause they have no work...

why do we eat


----------



## utsav (Dec 2, 2008)

A) coz u r stupid??

Q) whats ur config??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 2, 2008)

A)Ask my Retailer

Q)Why are we named human??


----------



## Coool (Dec 2, 2008)

A) becoz we are human

Q)what is ur favorite answer??


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

A) Gai (cow) hamari maata hai ..humko kuch nahin aata hai    

Q) Why should we think Digit  (ThinkDIGIT) not thinkGIRLS


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 2, 2008)

because girls doesn't want to think about digit (money) they only spend it..

Q) Alternative of this thread title..


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

A) Please come here for fresh octopus noodles    

Q) Why only Singh is KIngggg ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

A) th3 |337 kyu 'n aey thread.

Q) WTF ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

th3 |337 kyu 'n aey thread ???? what does it mean ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 2, 2008)

Translation from 1337_5p34x to english: It means "the leet(elite) kyu 'n aey thread"
^^Still doesn't make sense. 

Sorry guys, I had been away from PC, so was unable to play this game!

Anyway:-

A>FTW(go check dictionary.reference.com and search for this).
--------------------------------------------

Q>Does Ekta Kapoor know how hated her soaps are?


----------



## utsav (Dec 2, 2008)

A) thats y i use Dettol soaps 
Q) k stands for?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 2, 2008)

k stands for J and L

why ask such stupid question


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

Because there's nothing better to do

Why can't we produce kids in industries?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 2, 2008)

Then what will human produce

Why does man dont get pregnent


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

It's obvious. It's because he's not a woman.

Why can't I think of a question to post here?


----------



## chicha (Dec 2, 2008)

^ because you are still testing beta

q> what is e=mc2?


----------



## trublu (Dec 3, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Then what will human produce
> 
> Why does man dont get pregnant


A> how will the baby come out

Q>how will a man get pregnant?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 3, 2008)

Q) by pulling not pushing.... 

A) can we change the topic


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2008)

A>Why?
Q>How?


----------



## Garbage (Dec 3, 2008)

^^A: by lowering ur forefinger.

Q: Where can I get official invitation to Heaven and Hell ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

A) Hell's invitation u can get thru PARANJ aka Psychosocial aka Kpower Mania as he is in Satan's grasp  ..Heaven ask from God 

Q) Why cant we survive on air n water ? (No hunger --> No job ---> No tension)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 3, 2008)

Because we donot have wings to fly is air and to swin in water...

Q) Who is osama-bil-laden ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 3, 2008)

A>Either he is the next world peace supporting president of the US or he is the new BSNL Telephone bill delivery guy! (Krazzy Warrior posted:...bil-laden)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>How come I always get to wipe the car?


----------



## Coool (Dec 3, 2008)

A: ask ur car to wipe u..
q: how many hours do u sleep in a year??


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

Q) Why cant we survive on air n water ? (No hunger --> No job ---> No tension)
A) Because we donot have wings to fly is air and to swin in water...

Ans is wrong as I had asked ON air n water and not [/b]IN* air n water ..anyways 


@cool : hahahaha..very cool ans ask ur car to wipe u hohohohoho 


ok continuing series 

A) I dont wake up at all ..How can I count    
Q) Why our (Indians) attitude in everything is "SAB CHALTA HAI"*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 3, 2008)

A>Because Indians possess extraordinary ancient astronomical knowledge and thus, know that all objects that have some mass are acted upon by gravity and various pseudo forces caused by the rotation of the earth, movement of the Solar system, movement of the galaxy etc. through space and thus, are always in motion when they are observed through a parent frame of reference which originates at the center of the universe(take time constant)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why are there four different ads on this page?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> A>Because Indians possess extraordinary ancient astronomical knowledge and thus, know that all objects that have some mass are acted upon by gravity and various pseudo forces caused by the rotation of the earth, movement of the Solar system, movement of the galaxy etc. through space and thus, are always in motion when they are observed through a parent frame of reference which originates at the center of the universe(take time constant)
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Q>Why are there four different ads on this page?


Ur answer not acepted, as u've wrote more than two lines that means u've actually used ur brain, so ur answer is no more stupid. Ur disqualified.

Q) Why our (Indians) attitude in everything is "SAB CHALTA HAI"
A>Bcz, "Dil chahta hai"
B>Why do u walk?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2008)

A) 'cause flying has been banned

Q) How can i travel faster than something which is already faster than light?


----------



## Coool (Dec 3, 2008)

A: switch off the light and run..

Q: why do u love to eat dog food??


----------



## utsav (Dec 3, 2008)

A) coz we r dogs 

Q) should tata motors b renamed 2 BYE BYE MOTORS ?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 3, 2008)

A) no, coz the meaning won't change

Q)why can't I think of a useless question?


----------



## baccilus (Dec 3, 2008)

A) Because you are not stupid enough. Work harder, you are getting there.
B) Aasmaan hai neela kyoon, paani geela geela kyun, gol kyun hai zameen???


----------



## utsav (Dec 3, 2008)

A) ask ur teacher, not ME.

Q) WTF??


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 4, 2008)

A) WTF!!  

Q) Why is MTV named MTV and not ZTV or VTM?


----------



## Supermaaz (Dec 4, 2008)

Q) Why is MTV named MTV and not ZTV or VTM?
A) because i dont know the answer.......

Q) why dont i know the answer?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 4, 2008)

A)Because you dont know the question

Q)Why cant we fly??


----------



## Coool (Dec 4, 2008)

A: ask that question to aeroplane..
Q: did u like my question??


----------



## trublu (Dec 4, 2008)

A> yes,bcoz it doesn't hav any answer .

Q>Why did Subhash Ghai make Yuvvraj?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 4, 2008)

A>Because Greg Chappell has already claimed credits for making Yuvraj(thus, he avoided copyright issues!
------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why do people disgrace themselves by typing things like "lol"?


----------



## utsav (Dec 4, 2008)

A) rofl

Q) kya hua?


----------



## Coool (Dec 4, 2008)

A: my mobile was stolen....please give me some money [ 10000 ] to buy a new mobile..

Q: Do you cook food 4 ur buffalo??

Sorry for my stupid Q & A


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 4, 2008)

A) I cook UR buffalo

Q) Why is this thread going insane?


----------



## utsav (Dec 4, 2008)

A) am not insane (song of Avenged Sevenfold) 

Q) ???


----------



## windchimes (Dec 4, 2008)

A) !!!


Qn) Who the hell started this?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 4, 2008)

A) The Hell who will take you to hell..

Q) What is the name of ur Girlfriend ?


----------



## utsav (Dec 4, 2008)

A) her code name is in my avatar 
 crack it 
Q) wats ur heart made of?


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 4, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> A) The Hell who will take you to hell..
> 
> Q) What is the name of ur Girlfriend ?


Megan Fox.

Q. How do you find out if your neighbours are velociraptors.?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Megan Fox.
> 
> Q. How do you find out if your neighbours are velociraptors.?


A. Feed them your Homework and see if they bite 
Q. Why did Newton ask "Why did this apple fall on my head?"


----------



## windchimes (Dec 4, 2008)

Ans:So that he can discover GRAVITY

Qn:What should we do with the Pak terrorists?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 5, 2008)

A) Give them job at the ALREADY-CLOSED mumbai bars as strippers.

Q) Why did i gave such a stupid answer?


----------



## Coool (Dec 5, 2008)

A: 4 fun....

Q: can tendulkar score 100000 runs in ODI's??


----------



## utsav (Dec 5, 2008)

A) Maybe in his 10000 th ODI at 257yr age 

Q) shud mallika sherawat b HOD of human welfare department ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2008)

A)If Manmohan singh decides to strip

Q)Why is india named india??


----------



## trublu (Dec 5, 2008)

A> bcoz u r named dreamcatcher

Q>why is ur name dreamcatcher?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

A) Because he will catch u and but u in ur hell dream...

Q) Why is this forum name...*Digit Forum*...???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2008)

A)Because it is not an Analog Forum

Q)WTF???


----------



## redhat (Dec 5, 2008)

A) B'coz at the end everything is stored in the form of a digit(0, 1)

Q). Why is google the best ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

A)Because I am the best 

Q) Why I am the best...


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 5, 2008)

A) coz u r a bus walla running BEST (Mumbai) bus    

Q) Why I think this thread will be a mega hit ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 5, 2008)

A>Because people keep posting the same thing twice(what a stupidity!) and the stupid forum AI keeps automerging the post without checking if the content is the same! And then people have to edit their posts(Yaaaawn!). So, stupid things like stupid threads!(No offence meant dude!)(also, this IS a stupid answer! don't disqualify it!)
(To those sto00opids who did not understand this answer: look at the reason for editing in sumit's post right above this one!)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why is this forum's AI sto00opid?


----------



## utsav (Dec 6, 2008)

A) coz the members r stoo0pid 

Q) where am i?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 6, 2008)

> (To those sto00opids who did not understand this answer: look at the reason for editing in sumit's post right above this one!)


arre yar mera BSNL BB drop ho gaya tha ....so i connected it again and pressed F5 in mozilla...so 

A) U r in the Planet Xorxium of Galaxy Ubuntu  

B) Why I like Hallowed be thy name so much by IM and COF


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 6, 2008)

A>Because you liked Harry potter &the deathly "hallows" by JKR and Bloomsbury as well as "Halo" 3! And, because everytime you pick up your ringing phone, you say:"Hallo!"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why do you say "Hallo!", while on the phone?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 6, 2008)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why do you say "Hallo!", while on the phone?[/quote]
A> Because you can't start with "who the fcuk are you"??

or

A> Because you said Hallo first!

or

A> Stop recharging your phone, then you will never hear "Haaaloo" ever again


Q> Why do you even have a phone?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2008)

A> because i am great grand son of davenchi's big brohter's cousin who is brohter-in-law of kratos and  also big brother for zeus. 

Q> what is menat by digit?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 9, 2008)

A>*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_digit. Sheesh! Even a 4 year old is taught that much!
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why are 4-year-olds actually a group of aliens from the Capella System looking to destabilize humans, colonize Earth nad then broadcast the message:"All your base are belong to us. Tee hee hee!"???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 10, 2008)

OFF TOPIC:

Hail alaxander, 

no strait answers.


Q) why 'E' in dell is leaning?


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 10, 2008)

A) only e is leaning in dell while entire companies have begun to sink in US!!!

Q) Melodee itni choclatee kyun hai?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 10, 2008)

A>Kyunki hum sab melodee nahi chlormint khate hain!("chlormint kyon khate hain" mat poochna!)(Now this one CAN'T be disqualified! Can it?)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why are chlormint-ad makers actually a group of aliens from the Capella System looking to destabilize humans, colonize Earth and then broadcast the message:"All your base are belong to us."???


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

zfsdkfjbkdfbhbsdfkh!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 10, 2008)

Q) Hum Chlormint Kyon khate hain?


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 10, 2008)

A) Because you are communicating in Hindi using English letters.

Q) Why did the road cross the chicken?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 10, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:


			
				Edge-of-chaos said:
			
		

> zfsdkfjbkdfbhbsdfkh!


Is that actually a reply or spam?

ONTOPIC:
A>Because chicken was not the right answer! That's why he ticked "goose"!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why don't people brush their coats with toothbrushes and vice versa?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

A> Because you cant clean your teeth using bathroom cleaners...

Q> Why does superman fly?


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 12, 2008)

A> If he walks, he would get stuck in traffic jam.


Q> Is traffic jam sweet or sour?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2008)

it is bitter

Q) Why today is Friday ??


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> it is bitter
> 
> Q) Why today is Friday ??


A)The same reason why you were born!! (dont take it personally)

Q)Why do we study Mathematics??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 12, 2008)

A>Because your birth date is full of numbers!!

Q>Why are you caught in a civil war?


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> A>Because your birth date is full of numbers!!
> 
> Q>Why are you caught in a civil war?


A>Because of highly gifted, intelligent, compassionate people like Raj Thackeray!!! 

Q>Why doesn't India attack Pakistan???


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 12, 2008)

A) cuz India loves Shaanti  

B) Why cant we have whole salary credited in account without working


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 12, 2008)

A>Because Bosses want you to work and they hate Shaanti!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Who is Sam Fisher? DExplain in details and provide arguments to support your answer(I swear I'm not a teacher!))


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 12, 2008)

A>Thats was how Samrat Ashoka was called by his US friends after eating his fish curry.

Q>Why arent water bottles spherical in shape?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2008)

A: Because water is not spherical in shape.

Q: Who let this dogs out???


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 12, 2008)

A & Q: Which dog Giga? Why can't i see any giga dog here?


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> Q: Which dog Giga?


dont you know? the slumdog!!!



Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> Q: Why can't i see any giga dog here?


coz, ur eyes are closed!!!

Q:when will we open our eyes???


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 13, 2008)

A: When the alarm rings u!!

Q: When will the alarm ring?


----------



## hsr (Dec 13, 2008)

Q: a key that cant open a lock ?
A: monKEY

damn i am nub to this


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 14, 2008)

A>Yes you are. 

Q>Why is the ocean blue?


----------



## hsr (Dec 14, 2008)

A: coz its not red

Q: why dont we have two heads?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

A: Two hemispheres are more than enough trouble 
*silenthill.ugo.com/images/galleries/silenthill_enemies_games/doublehead_1_180.jpg

Q: Event Horizon was alive or not ?


----------



## hsr (Dec 14, 2008)

A: The 'Event' horizon was never born.

Q: Was the Horizon an event ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 16, 2008)

A>Nope, it was actually an untouchable caste correctly spelled as 'Harijan'.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why does T159 always use pictures of female characters or dolls in his avatar?


----------



## confused (Dec 16, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> A>Nope, it was actually an untouchable caste correctly spelled as 'Harijan'.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Q>Why does T159 always use pictures of female characters or dolls in his avatar?


A>coz he loves [wo]mankind

Q>how come we havent started a apocalyptic nuclear war yet???


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

A> Coz we all are bankrupt .

Q> Why are LCDs called LCDs ?


----------



## confused (Dec 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> A> Coz we all are bankrupt .
> 
> Q> Why are LCDs called LCDs ?


A>coz, they are smaller and run cooler than CRTs, hence called LCDs (little cool display)

Q>why is the world so gloomy?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 16, 2008)

A> no its not, u r actually CONFUSED..!!!!

Q> when u gonna come out of ur CONFUSION..??


----------



## hsr (Dec 17, 2008)

A: ur avatar is soo childish 

Q: Why dont males get pregnant (except for Arnold in junior) ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 21, 2008)

A>Why do you want to know???? (No offence meant; This IS the answer)
---------------------------------------------
Q>How did Mr. George W. Bush manage to dodge those boots thrown at him, in spite of being an old man???


----------



## confused (Dec 21, 2008)

A>he has a problematic trick knee....which buckled under his (over)weight....who said anything about dodging??? 8)

Q>what is love???


----------



## abhinav_myself (Dec 21, 2008)

A> a misunderstanding between two humans..

Q>Why doesnt the people Residing in lower hemisphere of earth(Earth is speherical) fall down?


----------



## confused (Dec 21, 2008)

A>fevi-kwik ka yahi kamaal hai

Q>who lives in pakistan???


----------



## trublu (Dec 21, 2008)

A- ur future wife.

Q-who is ur future wife?


----------



## confused (Dec 21, 2008)

A>naa...my future wife is from india itself. will tell u soon...

Q>will u come to my marriage???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 21, 2008)

^^
A)I m still confused whether i should come to u marriage

Q)Why are some govt officials corrupt?


----------



## amitash (Dec 21, 2008)

A: because all of them arent

Q:why are laptops called laptops?


----------



## confused (Dec 21, 2008)

A>coz they are a special kind of girlfriend, one which sits on ur lap....

Q>when will this thread die??


----------



## krates (Dec 21, 2008)

confused said:


> A>coz they are a special kind of girlfriend, one which sits on ur lap....
> 
> Q>when will this thread die??



A> when amir khan and shahrukh khan will do a movie together..

Q> why we surf the internet ?


----------



## jck (Dec 21, 2008)

A> Seeing this thread makes me wonder the same thing...

Q> will someone ever write something funny here?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 23, 2008)

A>Not until you start going to college in a Spiderman costume (Go on... do it!)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>How are the creators of Yahoo! related to Shammi Kapoor? (There's just gotta be a connection!)


----------



## krates (Dec 23, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> A>Not until you start going to college in a Spiderman costume (Go on... do it!)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Q>How are the creators of Yahoo! related to Shammi Kapoor? (There's just gotta be a connection!)



A> They both sucks

Q> When will the world finish


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

A>Precisely two seconds after the release of another Dragonball Z movie featuring Lord slug!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why does everybody post something intelligent here instead of posting sto00opid, yet funny questions and answers?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 24, 2008)

A> 'cause they are just too stupid to ask a stupid question.

Q> Why are we stupid?


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

A-Its cos of the economic recession.

Q-How did we come here?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 24, 2008)

A>+Q> Where?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

A>To the point where people have to use avatars of wrestling infants.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Q>Why can't those top WWE superstars defeat these wrestling infants???


----------



## hsr (Dec 25, 2008)

A:coz they're motion less yet moving ?
-------------------------------------|
Q:why don't cows put bullshit ?


----------

